# Last Go-Pro 3 Hero 3 Camera Left in stock and on Offer!



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have 1 x Go-Pro Hero 3 White Edition left in stock and on SPECIAL OFFER! 

Go Pro Hero 3 White Edition - Special Offer price £130 delivered! 
Normal Retail price is £149 delivered

Ideal Xmas present!!!!

Please PM me, Call 01945 479125 or email [email protected] to take advantage of this offer....*


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SumoPower said:


> Go Pro Hero 3 White Edition - Special Offer price £200 delivered!
> *Normal Retail price is £250 delivered*


http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/hero3-white/CHDHE-302-EU.html
RRP from GoPro is £149.99?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

matt j said:


> http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/hero3-white/CHDHE-302-EU.html
> RRP from GoPro is £149.99?


You are right, they have dropped the prices again. Handy when they push stock on the dealers then drop the RRP to less than the dealers have paid!
Price dropped so fill your boots if you want it


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cool, I'll take it then.
Expect email shortly....


----------

